# Fixing a 6 series Seatmast



## Bay Area User (Oct 9, 2010)

The details are not important at this point, but apparently i got ripped off and got stuck with non-adjusting seatmast. is there a way of fixing it?

The seatpost will not allow me to change the angle of the saddle. It seems to be stuck and if i install a saddle, the nose points slightly upwards.

It seems that the plastic (or whatever material it is) is seized. It will not move?

Is there a solution or am I stuck having to purchase a new unit.
Could overtorching have caused this? The bolt that secures it to the frame was stripped. I really don't know how someone could strip that bolt without cracking their frame, but that's beyond the point.

Any thoughts?


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

All of the one-bolt Bontrager posts have a tendency to lock up like that. It is fixable... just unscrew it completely, remove the internal pieces and then put them back it. They wont be stuck anymore and you can adjust the angle again..


----------



## Bay Area User (Oct 9, 2010)

Marvin, it's not the bolt per say that's locked, i've removed it completely. It's the plastic or whatever compound pieces that are inside. They seem to be pretty snugged in there.
Are those removable too?


The guy I traded seatmasts with pretty much screw me, so unless I find a solution, i will have lost my brand new seatmast + the price of having to purchase a new one.


----------



## shermes (Jul 26, 2008)

The two pieces the bolt goes through are removable, as MarvinK said once you take them out and put them back in you should be able to adjust the seat angle. I had to take mine out to get them to move.


----------



## Bay Area User (Oct 9, 2010)

thanks Shermes.
so just yank them out? I was afraid of forcing them out because the sorrounding carbon around that area seems quiet fragile.


----------



## shermes (Jul 26, 2008)

Once I had the bolt out it was not very hard to pop mine out. It sounds like yours might be stuck, but you should be able to carefully work them out.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

Ya, sometimes they get jammed in there pretty tight. Work them loose and take them out... then put everything back together.


----------



## Bay Area User (Oct 9, 2010)

Excellent
Thanks guys.
With regards to the damage the unit had before it was sent to me, would you say it's safe to continue riding with it?
It has hairline cracks at the base of the post. Probably from all the overtorching (this probably cause the stripped bolt too)










and a, not a crack, but a gouch, right below where the seat attaches. I can only guess that was caused by a seatbag, or perhaps by putting it on a bike stand.










btw, these are the parts that are stuck. I tried moving them gently and they would not budge. I will use a bit more force after I get home. 










And here is my incomplete baby =) with the saddle tilted up =P


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

Bay Area User said:


> Excellent


Yes, those grey pieces in the middle should come out... it might take a little work to budge them free... once they come out, they should go back in and be more adjustable.

Not sure about the crack... but a new mast is only $100. Isn't it worth the peace of mind to get it replaced? If you find a good Trek dealer, you may be able to even get it replaced under warranty.


----------



## Bay Area User (Oct 9, 2010)

Yeah, I will probably end up getting it replaced. I was quoted 120 from my lbs.

I'm just bitter that the person that I traded seatmasts with is shady to the point of sending me this unit, in exchange of a new larger seatmast.
I would have been better off purchasing a new unit and selling the one i had on ebay. 

Oh well, live and learn right?


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

Yeah, that sucks.

Maybe try another Trek dealer?


----------



## jnbrown (Dec 9, 2009)

I haven't had any issues with the seat masts and I think if there were real issues, forums like this one would be full of comments.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

Trek has seemed to have some trouble with getting their dealers adjusted to carbon-everything. This year they bulked up the fork with more carbon on the steer tube. They've sent out detailed instructions to all dealers about which stems are especially problematic. And probably the best indicator that they need proper torque and are vulnerable to overtightening:

http://bontrager.com/model/08370

A torque wrench specifically for bars, stems and masts.


----------



## SilverBack14 (Mar 31, 2010)

I came at this issue by using a punch from the opposite side through the hole to knock out the cups. Once out cleaned it all up and have not had an issue since.

I had to get the larger seat clamp to accommodate my aftermarket saddle's larger rails.


----------



## Trek2.3 (Sep 13, 2009)

Plenty of masts on Ebay. It you need a 175, I've got one.


----------



## Bay Area User (Oct 9, 2010)

Trek2.3 said:


> Plenty of masts on Ebay. It you need a 175, I've got one.


Last time i checked i found but one mast for a 6 series.
In any case, i got those plastic pieces removed by punching them through the opposite side.
=)
I will ride this only until i find a unit on ebay or somewhere and then trash/or keep it as a back up for pace of mind.


----------

